# The Weatherlady is even better in California!



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

Watching the news this morning, and I must say WOW! This girl is HOT! If you like Chita Johnson, you will like this one! And the Women are some much prettier in the US, as I just got back from Poland.....


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

And, when she gets run off there is always Chatsworth for a temp gig.

SG2


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

T&A sells. I like T&A myself.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> T&A sells. I like T&A myself.


Here here!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Concurred.


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> T&A sells. I like T&A myself.


Yes sir!


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

That would be Jackie Johnson.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

...and don't forget the Frenchy.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

kcbrockett said:


> Watching the news this morning, and I must say WOW! This girl is HOT! If you like Chita Johnson, you will like this one! And the Women are some much prettier in the US, as I just got back from Poland.....


why is your tv on the floor??


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

what happened to yalls casey curry,lol


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

Ou La La!


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

jtupper said:


> ...and don't forget the Frenchy.


Um, yes please!


----------



## shooterstx (Dec 20, 2011)

Surprising how fascinating the weather can be.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

I wish Megan Henderson hadn't left Dallas for L.A. a couple of years ago.


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

I always have to rewind Indra Petersons weather forecast on CNN cause I never hear what she said the first time.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

You thirsty guys need to flip over to Univision and take a look at Ximena Cordoba on Despierta America.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Thirstier here than on the shag.


----------



## Shrimpy26 (Oct 25, 2013)

surf_ox said:


> why is your tv on the floor??


The floor???? I think he has it mounted above his bed like a mirror :dance::dance:


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Lat22 said:


> You thirsty guys need to flip over to Univision and take a look at Ximena Cordoba on Despierta America.


My new favorite weather forecast. I don't know what she's saying but I'm convinced it's something dirty.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think I found my new avatar!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

If I remember correctly Chita is from N Calif


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

cva34 said:


> If I remember correctly Chita is from N Calif


Congrats on your 4,000th post. It could have been a little more profound but congrats anyway.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Frenchy....Daddy Like..


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

surf_ox said:


> why is your tv on the floor??


Lol, TV is above fireplace, bad picture angle when your sitting right in front of tv. This was taken @ my Hotel this morning.


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

Shrimpy26 said:


> The floor???? I think he has it mounted above his bed like a mirror :dance::dance:


Lol


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

We used to have one up here that ,when facing west w/ the map behind her, ya couldn't see N.Mexico...


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

pretty sure it's Evelyn Taft: https://www.google.com/search?q=eve...v&sa=X&ei=NdhiVMPyJYSogwS9vIKIAw&ved=0CB0QsAQ


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

yes

Melissa Theuriau explaining how to replace your antifreeze





or Georgie Thompson


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

jtupper said:


> ...and don't forget the Frenchy.


Wow.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

Check out the new girl on the Weather Channel, Kait Parker from Grapevine, TX.:


----------



## Fishbit (Jan 8, 2013)

maria molina


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

Rumor has it Rosie Odonell is going to become a weather lady


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

a couple more said:


> Rumor has it Rosie Odonell is going to become a weather lady


Now that's just dark and cloudy!

I do agree that Maria Molina is quite the dish. Petite little hispanic gals are always nice.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

a couple more said:


> Rumor has it Rosie Odonell is going to become a weather lady


That's a thread killer.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

I watch naked news on the web..


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

8seconds said:


> Check out the new girl on the Weather Channel, Kait Parker from Grapevine, TX.:


I like chunky salsa and guacamole, not chunky weather girls.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

I always liked the little Kelly Ripa. With her small size, it would be less stressful for an old guy when she sat on my face.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

ComeFrom? said:


> I always liked the little Kelly Ripa. With her small size, it would be less stressful for an old guy when she sat on my face.


Lmao! Winner!! No need for anymore post on this thread .


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

I'm a pretty firm believer, if it isn't something you'd say to your momma, it shouldn't be said on this forum.


Lawdy I'm getting old.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

All are way better than this:


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

sotexhookset said:


> Lmao! Winner!! No need for anymore post on this thread .


Ding ding ding, lol. We have a winner


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

No wonder they are all so pizzed off over there


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

I miss watching the Weather in California.......


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

The problem with "weatherladies" in California is you are never quite sure if they really are/were a man!!


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

My grandson showed me the web site''naked news''.Wow! Now he and I are grounded by his grandmother. lol


----------

